# Athlon 5150 o dual core?



## julian403 (Feb 27, 2015)

¿Que es más conveniente un AMD Athlon 5150 de 4 nucleos y 1.6 Ghz o un Intel dual core de 3.1 GHz?  

Es decir, el athlon tiene 2 nucleos más que el dual core pero el dual core tiene el doble de frecuencia.


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

Buenas noches el detalle es: que referencia es el dual core?
por ejemplo:
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i3-2100-vs-AMD-Athlon-5150

  la abrumadora diferencia de precios 373US vs 99US del athlon, el costo beneficio es mejor en el AMD

aunque:

http://versus.com/es/amd-athlon-5150-vs-intel-core-i3-2100

la otra pregunta es, para que lo quieres y con que lo vas a colocar?

...


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 28, 2015)

muchos se quejan de AMD porque se calienta mucho, asi que mejor intel  yo prefiero intel  pero es solo mi opinion


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

proteus7 dijo:


> muchos se quejan de AMD porque se calienta mucho, asi que mejor intel  yo prefiero intel  pero es solo mi opinion



Sip,  pero  tengo varios equipos AMD, que llevan trabajando varios años seguidos y solo se apagan para limpiarlos, y siguen ahí trabajando calentitos, lo mismo que los intel tambien están trabajando el mismo tiempo, 
en la personal, las experiencias que màs he tenido reparando ambos, los AMD dañan más fuentes, y los intel mas boards.  (hablo de las experiencias propias).
En el resto de las cosas es muy relativo al modelo del procesador y al uso que se le dé.

No es muy bueno casarse con un tipo de procesador, pues todos fallan, ahí está el detalle : para que lo quieres??


----------



## danny90 (Feb 28, 2015)

Converzando entre  vendedores y tecnicos
los vendedores me dicen que son lo mismo,solo que intel es mas marca
Converzando con amigos tecnicos de PC me dan que intel es mas guerrero
con AMD tienes que estar cuidandolo.

En fin no he usado AMD ,pero si Intel
son buenas pero cuando se malogra en mayor parte son la placa madre


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

Por experiencia con ambos, (al menos en los PC de escritorio), lo de guerreros (aguantadores) de los intel, depende demasiado de la placa madre, los AMD de la fuente y la refrigeración, es bueno que hagas cuenta de que es más caro de esos detalles.

al menos, por el momento como ya te dije, costo beneficio AMD (uso ambos Intel y Amd), con procesadores similares casi siempre tendrás rendimientos similares.

Un Abrazo

PD, hace mucho tiempo que no me llegan procesadores ya sea Intel o Amd dañados, lo que más se daña: discos, memorias, boars y fuentes


----------



## julian403 (Feb 28, 2015)

A ver, el dual core es g3240 dc 3.1 , 2 nucleos con 3.1 GHz (frecuencia casi llegada al límite aunque han salido de 4 GHz pero a mayor frecuencia ya no responden los transistores) contra el Athlon 5150 de 4 nucleos y 1.6 Ghz. 

Dejando de lados las características de las arquitecturas de ambas empresas o la tecnología de sus transistores (si son CMOS o BJT) y que según esta tecnología de transistores disipan mas o menos. 

Vamos a lo básico, nucleos contra frencuencia de reloj. Mi intuición me dice que tengo que ir por los dual core porque tienen un doble de frencuencia y por lo tanto el doble de operaciones (suponiendo que ambos tengan el mismo juego de instruccioens RISC) en cambio el doble de núcleos permitiría el doble de tareas ejecutándose a la vez (una en cada núcleo) pero según mi opinión no es tan así, además se "gastan" frecuencias de clock para que el sistema operativo direcciones tareas a cada núcleo. 

Las pc son para un centro de estudiantes y para uso general de estos. Aunque ejecutarían simuladores, autoCat, multisim, proteus y software de procesamiento de datos, mathematica y matlab (simulink).


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahí esta el detalle, por eso te pregunté sobre el procesador intel, pues no todos los procesadores dualcore de 3.1GHz son iguales ni dan las mismas prestaciones, en este caso......si el precio lo permite, me iría por los intel , pero con una buena board, memoria y disco 

http://www.cpu-monkey.com/en/compare_cpu-intel_pentium_g3240-364-vs-amd_athlon_5150-382

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Pentium-G3240-vs-AMD-Athlon-5150

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/830/AMD_Athlon_5150_vs_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_G3240.html

PD. hay que anotar que raramente hay detalles en los AMD que hablan de un procesador un poco mas avanzado pero un poco mas lento


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2015)

Puedo aportar el dato de que en equipos portátiles he cambiado procesadores fallidos a una relación de un Intel por cada tres AMD, con toda seguridad.
Intel es mas sufrido ante problemas de disipación.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2015)

No estoy actualizado en tema de micros, pero ya en las primeras épocas del PIV, había salido la tecnología, que limitaba la velocidad de proceso, si el sistema detectaba elevación de la temperatura.
Eso hace que dificilmente, un micro intel se pueda quemar.
Si esta tecnología se mantiene(así como la de AMD de tener mayor memoria L1), es lógico que se quemen menos los intel.
Yo he tenido ambos, el primero PIII, luego Sempron, luego athlon S754, y ahora Athlon LE-1600.
Es una máquina bastante vieja, y es cierto lo de las fuentes.

Volviendo al tema, si el asunto es el parámetro precio prestaciones, AMD.
Si el dinero no es problema Intel.
Saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

Para tu tranquilidad, tengo los dos procesadores y hasta ahora el desempeño ha sido excelente en ambos y ninguno ha fallado. Aparte sus características en cuanto al desempeño son similares.
Es cierto lo que dicen de la temperatura en los AMD, pero si mantienes limpio el disipador y la fuente es adecuada, no hay ningún problema.
En lo particular, prefiero el Intel, porque al haber menos temperatura en el procesador, hay menos en la fuente, y en el resto del gabinete. 
Saludos!


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 1, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Puedo aportar el dato de que en equipos portátiles he cambiado procesadores fallidos a una relación de un Intel por cada tres AMD, con toda seguridad.
> Intel es mas sufrido ante problemas de disipación.
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso hice la aclaración de lo que decía era sobre  PC de escritorio, en los portátiles es otro cuento.

Pero ha sido más por problemas de diseño de los ensambladores de equipos como HP, por ahorrar en disipación de calor (casi siempre problemas con video), pues usan el mismo elemento para enfriar tanto procesador como video.

Un Abrazo


----------

